# CygoLite MityCross 350 LED



## psOption3 (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting the CygoLite MityCross 350 LED. Anyone have any bad experiences with this light?


----------



## Kentarre (Jan 16, 2007)

I just bought this light recently and it's been great so far. It works great as a helmet light (although it has a bar mount as well) because it's so lightweight but still packs a punch. I'd definatly recommend this light.


----------



## psOption3 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Beam Pattern*

How's the beam pattern? About how far does it throw the light?


----------



## ignis (May 19, 2009)

Kentarre said:


> I just bought this light recently and it's been great so far. It works great as a helmet light (although it has a bar mount as well) because it's so lightweight but still packs a punch. I'd definatly recommend this light.


can you please confirm if the charger supports european power sockets? the official site says that it can take 100 - 240 volts, but what about the power plug? I've tried emailing Cygolite but they never responded.


----------



## Kentarre (Jan 16, 2007)

The beam pattern is wide and uniform. I use it for riding single track so I haven't had to need to look farther than say 15 metres down the trail at the very most. Having said that the beam has a good range and I don't have to fret about not seeing things until the last second, whether it be at speed on a flat or downhill.

As for the charger bit it has a North American plug. On the back of the charger it says 

Input: AC100-240V 50Hz 0.3A
Output: DC 4.2V/1.8A


----------



## HENDRIX-ENDURO (Sep 13, 2009)

I have mounted the cygolite mitycross 350 on my handlebars and mounted the battery on my top tube. The light is better than expected and sure packs a punch for such a small light.I was able to descend at speed without worry. I am thinking about getting the cygolite million 200 usb to mount on my helmet, that would be the perfect set-up. I highly recommend this product.


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

just got my mitycross 350 today. havent had it outside yet but looked good shining it around the house  also thinking about getting the milion 200 for the helmet...but also considering running the mitycross on the helmet and put a magicshine on the bars.


----------



## wrshultz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Best price on MityCross 350?*

Where's the best deal on the Cygolite MityCross 350?
Thanks, Bill


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I just bought one for this winter - helmet light. First off, the thing is TINY and extremely lightweight. It throws out a helluva beam too. You can see the two seperate beams slightly but it's not distracting. I like the single button on the top because when it's on your helmet you don't want to hunt around for the up or down button - especially when you are doing it on the fly! Not sure about the plug thing.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

ocguy2004 said:


> just got my mitycross 350 today. havent had it outside yet but looked good shining it around the house  also thinking about getting the milion 200 for the helmet...but also considering running the mitycross on the helmet and put a magicshine on the bars.


I don't think the Milion 200 can be helmet mounted.


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

picked up the mitycross 350 on special at performance bike. got it for $174 with shipping. if you can get one of their specials and couple it with a 10% off coupon you can really make out. the milion 200 does include a helmet mount...the 150 does not. right now learning toward wearing the mitycross 350 on the helmet and putting a magicshine on the bars...they give off a lot of light....


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

BIkebling.com I think it comes out to $170 plus shipping use cuopon code "realdeal".


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I have had my MityCross 350 for a week. I ride my mtb with a group in the mornings before work and have logged 5 rides (1 hour each) on one charge so far. The battery charge indicator is showing ~ 1 hour or less on high, more on medium and full on the lowest setting. The dim setting is plenty bright for climbing and fine for all riding in a pinch(17 hour run time at this level). The second level is not in the middle between the brightest and dimmest settings. It is almost as bright as the first (brightest) level. Brightest is rated at 3.5 hours and the second level at 5 hours. Using mine on my helmet; the on/off switch is easy to operate even with medium weight(30 degree) gloves. The two beams also give me good contrast for trail tread, rocks, etc. Much better than my old halogens that are now retired. 

Got mine through BikeBling who provided excellent service. My first light sent was a 300 in a box labeled 350. I called to send it back and BikeBling put the replacement in the mail before I had even shipped the return light. Received the 350 in two days. They paid for return shipping and emailed me a return UPS label as well. 

So, how do you tell a 300 from a 350? There are no markings on the light. Here is what I learned from Cygolite. The 300 on/off switch is a blue/purple color when not turned on. The 350 on/off switch is white when not turned on. 

Great light so far and recommended for mtbiking. 

urmb


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been running a Mitycross 350 for about a month now. 

My first 350 was DOA. I was pretty upset since I was days out from a big 12hr race. After I got over myself, I contacted cygolite and they were very helpful. They sent out a new unit 2 day and I was able to do my race. A+ on the customer service. They even let me keep the extra battery and mounts for my trouble and extra shipping costs.

I usually do 1 - 2 night rides a week. so I've probably been on 20 rides thus far. I've been very pleased with the performance. I have not fully tested the run time, but the claimed 3 hrs seems reasonably attainable. The beam pattern is good - maybe a little tight. I'm currently running this on the bars and a minewt on the helmet. I've been considering running a 2nd 350 as a nite rider minewt replacement on the helmet. I may even go with a triden-x on the bars and move my 350 to helmet duty.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

I have owned the cygolite mitycross 350 for a year and really have been using it for the last month about twice a week. I love how small and light it is, yet it packs a big punch and lights the way. I ride alone and just wear it on my helment and can see fine and still ride fast. I am very happy with the whole kit, came with everything I needed and a great deal. I have been on some group night rides and everyone is really impressed with the light and output. At first some thought it was not strong enough but once the sun went down they were very impressed and shut up! :thumbsup:


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

*mitycross 350*

had my MC350 out for the first time last week and it was awesome. so small...had the battery and the light mounted on the helmet and didnt even feel it. great light output. bright, white, and good beam. also have a MS on the bars but the MC350 would have been enough on its own.


----------



## fatboyp (Sep 26, 2004)

I've used a MC 350 for about 6 months and have not had any problems with it. I run the Mity350 on my helmet and 2 Magicshines on the bars.....as Borat would say "Very Nice".


----------



## ncxcrider (Mar 9, 2004)

*MityCross 350, MityCross 300, Cygolite Pace 295*



wrshultz said:


> Where's the best deal on the Cygolite MityCross 350?
> Thanks, Bill


I did some research including emailing Cygolite and the Pace 295 is a Performance exclusive that is nearly identical to the MityCross 300. I got it on sale for $139.99 with another 15% off with free shipping to the store and some points that brought the price down to under $120 w/ tax. This light and battery is TINY! Weighs 240g. I am gong to combine it with a Hi-Flux 200 that I received as a gift a couple of years ago on the helmet. I really haven't used it that much because I didn't want to combine it with my old halogens. That just doesn't work IMO. Should be plenty of light for the trails I ride. I like the Cygolite construction quality. They should last a long, long time.


----------

